# Post I read here about employer tax credits for hiring newbies



## debilbm (Mar 23, 2012)

I read an excellent response in this forum about tax credits available to employers as a way to get your foot in the door to gain the experience all newbies need.  This is a very brief summary of the gist of the post.  Unfortunately, I did not mark it or print it out and now I seem to not be able to find it.  If anyone call help direct me to this post, I would certainly appreciate it.   Thanks so much and I hope someone remembers it and how to get back to it. 

Debra


----------



## CCrooms (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello debilbm,

I was curious and I went out on the web and located some possible information concerning this tax credit.  The link follows.  The information I located was on the US government website for the Department of labor.  The name of the program is WOTC (Work Opportunity Tax Credit).  I don't know if it is still enforced, but it seems like something that most of us that are new to Bill/Coding could use to our advantage. in trying to get the necessary minimum 2-3 years work experience.

Hope this helps!

Cynthia

http://www.doleta.gov/business/incentives/opptax/


----------



## debilbm (Mar 28, 2012)

*Wotc*

Hey, Cynthia - I'm still trying to find the post - it was great - but I also found the (same)WOTC credit online which I think many newbies might qualify for and should most probably get familiar with.  I'm continuing to research other credits too, like displaced homemaker, etc. and will post what I find out.  Anyone else who has info is welcome to jump in.  

The one thing I do know, though, is that while employers might know that there might be credits out there they could qualify for, they don't often have or take the time to explore them and how they work.  SO, that leaves it to us to be proactive here and get all the info they need for them.  I think coming with this in hand for an interview, too, would be a good example of our research and overall skills, in general.  

Debra


----------

